# Scuba Blue TTS



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

These were the first few photos I took at the dealership -early morning and cloudy... The only options I got were the 19" wheels and the Scuba Blue paint. I did also get 3M which included fenders, mirrors and full hood. (1st full hood kit they had installed on a TTS)


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Excited for you. Enjoy and too bad about all that dang snow keeping you from really trying it well properly!


----------



## converted_again (Aug 19, 2009)

Congratulations! That's an awesome color!


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful color! Congrats!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

So awesome. Love the new facelift. Congrats man.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

People, you know me. Cars should be black. :laugh: 

BUT 

This one is amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, the snow in Calgary could have been a problem, but above freezing temps cleared most of the major streets by the time I had to drive it home. Spring seems very far away... :thumbdown: The color gets brighter with more sun, most of the trip was cloudy, but I could see a huge change with changing light! See this article for slightly more of an idea: 

http://www.automobilemag.com/reviews/editors_notebook/1101_2011_audi_tts/index.html


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Very cool blue! 

Could you tell me about the button with "S"? Is it sport mode? Does it differ from magride? 

I don't have one of them but I do have a magride button. 

On my car from right to left I have.... 

Magride - ESP off - hazard - TPMS reset - Spoiler up/down. Where's your TPMS button?


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

```
Fissues 
  
     Very cool blue! 
  
     Could you tell me about the button with "S"? Is it sport mode? Does it differ from magride? 
  
     I don't have one of them but I do have a magride button. 
  
     On my car from right to left I have.... 
  
     Magride - ESP off - hazard - TPMS reset - Spoiler up/down Where's your TPMS button?
```
 Thanks, love the color. The S button in Canada is the Sport mode controlling the Magride settings. I think you may have a shock absorber symbol on your button? I don't have the TPMS system, I thought it would have had it.... The USA offers a couple of packages, here in Canada, we only get a few separate options to add.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

I get it! 

The "S" does look faster than a stupid looking shock absorber symbol. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

> Fissues
> 
> Very cool blue!
> 
> ...


 After looking in more detail at my owners manual and the Audi Canada website, it may appear that the car HAS the TPMS system, but doesn't have the re-set button on the console...


----------

